# Gardening and Homesteading books...



## prairiebird (Sep 26, 2006)

I have the following Gardening, Homesteading books for sale. Shipping will be added after your total weight is calculated + zip code.
Prices reflect quality + rarity.

I accept Paypal, check or money order (or cash if youâre local)
Feel free to email/p.m. me with questions. First come, first served.

"Small-Scale Livestock Farming" by Carol Ekarius...............$6.00

"The Self-Sufficient Gardener" John Seymore H.C..........$8.00

"Homemade" by Ken Braren..........$5.00

"The Vegetable Gardenerâs Bible" Smith.........$3.00

"The Complete Compost Gardening Guide" Barbara Pleasant..............................$6.00

"Encyclopedia of Country Living" by Carla Emery 9 Ed. ...........................$8.00

"Step by Step Successful Gardening" Home and Gardens.......................$2.00

"Square Foot Gardening"............................$4.00

"Fruits and Berries for the Home Garden" Lewis Hill .......................$3.00

"Best Garden Plants for Kansas" Annie Calovich ............................$2.00

"Family Friendly Farming" Joel Salatin .....................................$15.00
(Out of print)

"The Organic Gardenerâs Handbook of Natural Insect and Disease Control" ......$ 10.00 
Ellis and Bradley 1996

"The Garden Primer" Barbara Damrosch ..........$4.00

"Add-On Solar Greenhouses and Sunspaces" Andrew Shapiro .................$5.00

"Root Cellaring" Mike and Nancy Bubel ................$5.00

"Creative Homeownerâs Guide to Masonry and Concrete" .....................$2.00

"Gaiaâs Garden" 2001 Ed. .................$10.00

"Country Wisdom and Know-How" (Jan 1 2004) .........$10.00​


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

"Root Cellaring" Mike and Nancy Bubel please


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

sent you a pm


----------



## prairiebird (Sep 26, 2006)

Sent it out today Tailwaggin! Thanx!


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

got my book yesterday!
thank you!!


----------

